# adapter intel(r) pro/100 ve network connection: adapter link down



## Wasd91 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hello,

I've been having problems getting my parents' computer to connect to the internet. We use Millenicom's Mobile Broadband service, which is very similar to AT&T's 3G network system.

The computer has connected just fine with it before until very recently. It was infected with a malware known as "Internet Security 2010." I cleaned up the virus and got the computer in working condition, but now it won't allow the computer to access the internet.

I reinstalled the drivers for the card, but still nothing. The manager that connects the card works just fine, but all the browsers act as if they are offline. Update managers, antivirus, anything I've tried so far has acted as if my computer is offline. The card itself is working fine (I'm using it right now in my laptop, and it has also worked in another laptop I've tested it in).

I went through the Event Logs in hopes of finding a problem when I used the card. I noticed an error that occasionally accompanied my attempts at connecting:

adapter intel(r) pro/100 ve network connection: adapter link down

This error does not always appear when I try using the card, so it's difficult to pin down if this is the problem.

The computer is an old Dell Dimension 8300 running Windows XP Home Edition SP3. My parents refuse to replace it, so buying a new one and starting from there isn't an option. Also, the original disks that came with it are long gone.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.



Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Wasd91 (Apr 14, 2009)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Robert>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : family-war82xb6
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-07-E9-43-FF-7B

C:\Documents and Settings\Robert>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Check that all your network services are Started: 

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration _(XP wireless configurations only_)
WLAN AutoConfig (_Vista wireless configurations only_)
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

*All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).*

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing.


----------



## Wasd91 (Apr 14, 2009)

Err, seems that the problem has fixed itself. I have changed no settings whatsoever, merely looked at the services. Somehow leaving it alone for a few days has made the internet work


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It was tired. :grin:


----------

